# Not Really a Goat, but...



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

A stray that adopted us had seven kittens (5/10). When we figured she was preggo we set up a spare bedroom for her (blankets, towels, boxes ,a dog bed, etc) along with the closet, shower stall, etc. So where does she have them? In the lining of the mattress! :GAAH: So we have to cut her and the kittens out of there and move them to the shower stall. One died this morning (just stopped breathing, no signs before) and the runt seems to be having problems.

I've got a rescue group that says they'll help me with getting them shots, fixed, etc. Hopefully they will, I've never worked with them before.

I have two homes lined up already and we have decided to keep one. He/She (can't tell what yet) is HUGE, has six toes and his/her tail appears to be broken near the tip.

This furry mass is a momma cat and kittens.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Sweet. Nice of you to take her in. Good luck with the rescue group.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

The runt died last night.  it just wasn't strong enough. We called it "Wobbler", since it kept tipping over.


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Wow 7 kittens that's a big litter. So cute something about baby kittens that makes you go Awww. Good luck with them.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww so precious! Sorry about the losses, hopefully the others will be just fine. So awesome of you to take her in. I wish we could have a kitten, my son is extremely allergic to cat hair


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute...congrats... :thumb:


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

Awwww, I'm so glad you took her in and are helping her! I usually get 1 cat/kitten dumped here each summer and they almost always need some kind of vet care. Last year's baby was sick a lot, but she is doing fine now and spayed. The one a couple years before got pregnant and needed a c-section! I let them live in my barn (unless they are kittens, then I let them stay inside till they are bigger) and feed them well and give them vet care when needed. Some are here for years and some disappear. I have one that is 9 years old, now, that appeared to have been tossed out a car window as a kitten because his little paw pads were torn up and he had some other injuries.


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

They'll be ready to go to their new homes at the end of July, right when my doe's will be having their kids. :hair: Oh what fun. 

I am keeping one though, a little boy I've named Ardashir. Name means "lion warrior" and there was a Persian king who conquered the Parthian empire named Ardashir I.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awwww! They're soo adorable! Congratulations! Sorry about the losses


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats! They are so cute!! Sorry about the 2 you lost....  :hug:


----------



## TexasRanger (Feb 2, 2010)

*Re: Not Really a Goat, but... *3 boys and 2 girls**

After hours studying pictures of kitty backsides  , I now know I have three boys and two girls.

The boys:
Paxton (Grey tabby)
Mittens/Steve (new owner can't decide), (black w/white markings)
Adeshir (grey tabby w/white markings, extra toes and a broken tail tip) he's mine

The girls:
Greta (half tabby, half black)
Mitzi (grey tabby)

I'll post pics when they open their eyes. They look and act like furry grubs right now. :slapfloor:


----------

